# Just ordered the 400mm DO II



## luckydude (Jun 23, 2015)

Amazon had one, does anyone have any explanation why they had one and B&H didn't?


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't know but please give us a full report after you receive it! I'm very close to making this same purchase but would love some hands on user feedback.. Thanks and Congratulations!! 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2015)

luckydude said:


> Amazon had one, does anyone have any explanation why they had one and B&H didn't?



Its not unusual for sellers to sell out quickly. You just happened to find someone that had one in stock. If you pre-order, they usually come into stock in a few days.


----------



## luckydude (Jun 24, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> I don't know but please give us a full report after you receive it! I'm very close to making this same purchase but would love some hands on user feedback.. Thanks and Congratulations!! 8)



Will do. I have the mark 1 already so I'm eager to see if it really is that much better. The mark 1 is not bad:

http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/wren.jpg

5D III, 400mm DO I, 1.4x III, straight off the camera, no post


----------



## candc (Jun 24, 2015)

I am on the camera Canada waiting list for one. I haven't seen them in stock at b&h or adorama either. Amazon has been getting one in every few weeks lately and then it sells in a couple days. Seems they have priority status on that lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 25, 2015)

luckydude said:


> Amazon had one, does anyone have any explanation why they had one and B&H didn't?



Yes. Because B&H sold all their stock before Amazon did. That's my guess. Could give a better guess, but my Magic 8 Ball isn't working properly these days. ;D Congrats on the new lens!


----------



## Act444 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, as a potential buyer I'd be interested to hear your thoughts as well.


----------

